# Orange wine SG



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey,

my orange wine has been in a rack for about 10 days now but the sg hasnt fallen to 0.9 as the book says anyways. i can see sedimentation on the bottom and there doesnt seem to be too much fermentation happening anymore, just a little ( the line of foam around the rim says so anyways.)

so i wanna know, do i rack and add some more honey syrup as the recipe says i should at sg 0.9? or should i wait more before racking again??


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2010)

below what 0.9?
You mean .990 or .999?
What is it now?
Is it still in primary?


----------



## joeswine (Jan 13, 2010)

*Orange wine*

tell me what product went into the make up of this wine?
I like orange wine and have made some ,using orange zest,????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> below what 0.9?
> You mean .990 or .999?
> What is it now?
> Is it still in primary?



it says that the SG should be around 1.ooo or 10 days first and then i should rack. and the SG is about 1.020.



joeswine said:


> tell me what product went into the make up of this wine?
> I like orange wine and have made some ,using orange zest,????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



I used fresh orange and honey in the recipe..


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2010)

I would check the temp. Raise it to 75*f. I'm thinking you have it much cooler. Give the wine a good swirl to energies the yeast.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2010)

Warm it up to get it to ferment down more, if its 1.020 then you may want to rack to carboy if its still in the primary bucket. What was your starting gravity and yeast used so as we can determine if maybe the yeast is done due to too high a staring abv. Dont top up with anything sweet like honey or you will be fueling your wine to start fermenting even more. You need to wait till its done fermenting by verifying a stable sg for 3 days in a row with temps in the mid 70's. Once its stable then stabilize your win e with sulfite and sorbate and then you can top up/sweeten with whatever you want!


----------



## joeswine (Jan 13, 2010)

*orange wine*

when I made mine I used velenca oranges,like the way it turned out still have a couple of bottles ,this recipe I used was french (vin d' orange )it had a white wine base infused with the fruit ,excellent combo.


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> I would check the temp. Raise it to 75*f. I'm thinking you have it much cooler. Give the wine a good swirl to energies the yeast.


well, yes its is cooler cause its jus kept in my room and winters here are about 8'C cold. so ure rite, i could warm it up a bit with my usual methods... hot water in a bucket.  wont know till i try.
just one thing, the sediment wont harm the wine rite if i swirl it again? i remember reading in some thread about cannibal yeasts or something to that effect. 



Wade E said:


> Warm it up to get it to ferment down more, if its 1.020 then you may want to rack to carboy if its still in the primary bucket. What was your starting gravity and yeast used so as we can determine if maybe the yeast is done due to too high a staring abv. Dont top up with anything sweet like honey or you will be fueling your wine to start fermenting even more. You need to wait till its done fermenting by verifying a stable sg for 3 days in a row with temps in the mid 70's. Once its stable then stabilize your win e with sulfite and sorbate and then you can top up/sweeten with whatever you want!


well i used bread yeast. the recipe called for 8 Grams of yeast but since i made only HALF the quantity, i used only 4 grams. only thing that does come to mind is that maybe i made a mistake when i checked the SG and took out the must from the primary and racked into secondary. hmmmm. u think that could be one mistake?cause i removed the must after about 3-4 days or so. 



joeswine said:


> when I made mine I used velenca oranges,like the way it turned out still have a couple of bottles ,this recipe I used was french (vin d' orange )it had a white wine base infused with the fruit ,excellent combo.



well, the oranges in india are not of any particular variety... they are what we generally call indian oranges  oh and i used raisins too. along with honey


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2010)

Well Not knowing your starting gravity your bread yeast may have done all it can do.
Warming the temp will tell you that. Start by warming it up and see. If it dont restart then swirl the wine to try to wake up the yeast.
Cooler temps will make any yeast dorment. Seems that is is what happened here.
What was the starting gravity?


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 14, 2010)

the starting SG was 1.10. i will try to warm up the wine and see if that restarts the fermentation.


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2010)

Well you are around 12% now. That may the max the bread yeast may go. Keep it warm and lets see what happens.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 14, 2010)

Starting SG should be around 1.85. The yeast probably ate all the sugar in there.
If it's at 1.20 now, it most likely done.


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 17, 2010)

so u think i can just go ahead and rack?  cause there is always the danger of oxidation if left too long.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello brother blade. Heres a little calculator I found a while ago.

http://www.grapestompers.com/calculations.asp

According to it, if you started at 1.085, and are now at 1.020, your alcohol now is 8.8%.

Why did you use bread yeast? I thought you were ordering supplies online?

No worries though, glad you are still making wine.

Hope the world is finding you safe.

Tell me again the name of the town you are in there.

Take care buddy,

Troy


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 17, 2010)

hey arctic... wasssap bro. hehe ya im making wine, its just that the last 2 months didnt have much fruit coming... well nothing good anyways 
well i was ordering online but i found that bread yeast was working just as well so i didnt order yeast. 
so anyways, i think i'll go ahead and rack. i think it should be fine. 8.8% alcohol isnt bad i guess


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats providing your starting sg was 1.085. What was your starting number?


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 17, 2010)

actually thats the prob.... i dont remember... i put everything in my diary of each of the other readings but i just forgot to put the starting one. i remember though that when i put the must, the SG was just a little more than what it should have been according to the book.  
i have now racked my stuff now and since i couldnt find a satisfactory seal, i used a plastic cap to cover the glass bowl fitted with plastic sheet doubled over and then put the heaviest of my computer science books over that to tighten the fit. WHEW!!! i KNEW doing my MS would be of some use


----------

